# Automatically Convert Mouse Clicks and Movements to a VBA Macro - Excel Add-in



## wellsr (Aug 2, 2015)

I thought you guys might like this. I just finished an Excel Add-in that records your mouse (both your mouse clicks and your cursor movements) and converts them to a VBA macro so you can play it back later.



Mouse To Macro Excel Add-in
Mouse To Macro Video

Let me know what you think!


----------



## mole999 (Aug 2, 2015)

how about an outlook addin (just as a thought)


----------



## wellsr (Aug 2, 2015)

That's a good idea, mole999. As a workaround, the macros the Excel Add-in creates can be copied to Outlook so you can run them from your Outlook ribbon


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Aug 4, 2015)

Sometime ago, I made an attempt to record all Mouse movements and Keyboard input and play them back .. when opening the workbook, look under the Addins ribbon tab 

The code is rather slow and hasn't been updated to work on 64bit systems

Here is a workbook example : https://app.box.com/shared/qmnyekyper


----------

